# Help me find a new tele ski



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

You can probrably get some pretty new Reverends at Edgeworks in Denver (9th and Broadway). Talk to Matt or Jeff, they are both nice guys and will work with you. I work there part time and have seen a nearly new sweet ass G3 set up go for 500. The guy was stoked. . . 

kent


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

doublet said:


> I blew an edge on my old black diamonds, and I'm sick of dealing with it. Time to get something new. I'm a fairly aggressive tele skier been doing it for about 8 years. I ski about 50/50 backcountry/resort. I prefer big mountain style skiing and I don't spend much time in bumps or on groomers. Currently looking at G3 Reverend, BD Verdict/Havoc, K2 Hippy, or Rossi Sick Bird. Sick Bird is the cheapest option, but I don't know anyone who has ridden it.
> 
> Please enlighten me with your collective wisdom!


I tried the BD Verdicts and thought they were way to stiff. I've spent 3 days riding resorts on the Hippies and I'm in love with them.

From what I hear, the Birds are "nervous" on anything but big powder...

Scott


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

I tele on Pocket Rockets (Solomon). Although they are an alpine ski they are extremely light and flexible. They float amazing through the powder in the backcountry because they are so fat, but are really light and easy to handle on the climb. Then when you ski on resort they are awsome on the steep chutes and others. They are fat and that makes them not as responsive in the moglues, but are still possible. However they are responsive enough to be able to rip through the trees. Give them a shot. Have fun.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I ski on some 174 Rossi Dirty Birds (midfat 116/78/105) as my all mountain ski and they are great in the steeps, trees and bumps. They also do decent in powder and chopped up crud. The only down side I can see is hard hard pack. 

What boot are you going to use?


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm digging my Sickbirds.They're snappy and responsive and I like that they're a little bit stiffer.The only conditions where they were a little squirrely was hard pack at Telluride where they would slide out a little bit instead of carving but I think you will probably experience with any ski with a 90+ waist on those conditions.Once I got the feel for it making the adjustment was easy.For skiing soft snow and funk in the backcountry I think they're great.But I also have mine mounted with AT and that may change up the equation a little bit.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the great input! I'll be using a t-race boot. I'm amped to hear what everyone else thinks...


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

Volkl Mantras. They kick ass.


----------



## couloircat (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd say the hippy is the way to go it'll bust through anything you can throw at it at any speed, if you're commited. At least that's my take on the situation. I've put my hippy's through alot ant you'd barely know they rock in pow mank crud sludge and they'll fly on the hardpack thery're even fun in a pipe but what hippy's don't like pipes...


----------

